# Made in Japan but look like an English bike



## fxo550 (Jan 5, 2019)

What you guys think..






Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## non-fixie (Jan 7, 2019)

Love the name and those headbadge graphics.

Very cool!


----------



## mongeese (Jan 7, 2019)

Sure sounds fast


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 7, 2019)

Cool. Haven't seen that one before. Man, is that stem long or what?


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 7, 2019)

Yeap the stem is long

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jan 7, 2019)

Yes it definitely has an English appearance.  
Were the  Sears /_Free Spirit_ "_Britney" _models made in Japan?


----------



## dweenk (Jan 8, 2019)

The joints appear to be lugged in your photo, and it does appear that the bike in the photo has a Sturmey shifter. Can you give us a date from the rear hub shell?


----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 8, 2019)

Sven said:


> Yes it definitely has an English appearance.
> Were the  Sears /_Free Spirit_ "_Britney" _models made in Japan?




I have a Sears Free Spirit_ Brittany_ 12, made in Taiwan  R o C, you can barely see,(3rd pic), the faint gold print on the very small clear decal below the Free spirit decal.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 27, 2019)

Here is a Brittany I cleaned awhile back...cool looking bike and felt it was worth the effort.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 28, 2019)

Taiwan is where Japan moved their bicycle industry offshore to make them cost-competitive against new US makers (Trek) in the mid-late-80s.  Today, hand-made Taiwan steel frames are as good as any in the world.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 3, 2019)

I had a 1964 Datsun many decades ago, and the prior owner showed me Japanese schematics of how to replace the tiny Japanese motor with a more powerful British built sports car motor. Suffice to say, there has been a Japanese and British connection with machines for some time.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 4, 2019)

I got a $10 Free Spirit for my grand daughter.  I like to ride it and it stays out in the weather.  Underrated because of the Sears connection?


----------

